# Hurricane Wilma Tree Victims Need You!



## NovoArbor (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello from Novo Arbor in Delray Beach, Florida ....we are ISA members in south east Florida and as you know have sustained tremendous tree damage from Hurricane Wilma. We are seeking tree workers that can come here for about 2 months. We will provide air transportation and housing. The pay is $17 - $25 (depending on experience & performance) per hour with overtime after 40 hours of time and a half. The work week is expected to be 60 hours. If you know of anyone that can offer their services, we'd greatly appreciate a call from them at 561-330-9785. Or email us at [email protected]. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## scottish clan (Nov 9, 2005)

hi there i am intrested in working for you and helping peo;e in florida . in am 23 years old and from scotland, i am experienced climber here is my c.v

work and training history in arboroculture. martyn grant
30 denwell rd 
insch, aberdeenshire
scotland, u .k
p.o box- ab52 6lh
tel: 01144 1464 820017
[email protected]
d.o.b -02/01/1983

qualifications :

all -nptc certificates ( national certificate in safe tree felling,climbing, ariel rescue,chainsaw use,and safe chipper operations,) recent first aid certificate and college diploma in arboroculture which includes all the aspects of tree climbing and landscaping.

work experience:

employer: mark reim-bonnie tree, 
address: 12 church street, insch, aberdeenshire ,scotland
tel: 01144 1464 821098.

duties include: tree felling, tree climbing, hedge trimming, tree planting, daily chainsaw use,chainsaw maintiance .chipper use,
stump grinder use, deadwooding,crown raising, crown reductions, dismantling, 



david eastwood old farm yard ryhine ,scotland

duties incude: fencing,all aspects of tree care, most of the work involved large dangerous tree removels,chipper use daily
forestry clearing ,snedding, felling etc,



cyprus tree care nicosia ,cyprus, (island beside greece )

working for 8 months doing forestry clearing contract, large tree takedowns,large machinery use,chainsaw use, 



the care of trees(alpine trees) 201 harvard avenue,stamford ,connicticut.u.s.a

1 year training and working program - daily tree climbing and felling, large machinery use, chipper use, scientific research. pesticide training, cherry picker training, dimantiling and pruning all sizes and types of trees, first aid training, tree planting, health and safety, ALL ASPECTS OF ARBOROCULTUE OPERATIONS!

AT THE MOMENT I AM BACK WORKING FOR MARK RIEM...BONNIE TREE
feel free to call him for more imformation on my work experience
IF YOU LIKE WHAT YOU HERE THEN PLEASE CONTACT ME BACK.
martyn a j grant
please call me ... 011 44 1464 820 017 ...we are 8 hrs ahead here


----------



## HELSEL (Dec 25, 2005)

NovoArbor said:


> Hello from Novo Arbor in Delray Beach, Florida ....we are ISA members in south east Florida and as you know have sustained tremendous tree damage from Hurricane Wilma. We are seeking tree workers that can come here for about 2 months. We will provide air transportation and housing. The pay is $17 - $25 (depending on experience & performance) per hour with overtime after 40 hours of time and a half. The work week is expected to be 60 hours. If you know of anyone that can offer their services, we'd greatly appreciate a call from them at 561-330-9785. Or email us at [email protected]. Thank you very much for your help.



NovoArbor, To whom it may concern I sent 3 of my workers down to Delray Beach Florida,To work for NovoArbor they were gone 8 weeks,They made it home last night.They said they were treated like kings,That the pay was great,There house was really nice.This is just to let everybody know that NovoArbor is a class act. Thank you Starr!!

Rick Helsel


----------



## lumberjach (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah Kevin was a real hoot! Hope to see him next year.


----------



## skwerl (Dec 28, 2005)

xtremetrees said:


> I bet your spiking all your trimming. I'll wager my web site your not holding to the ethics of Arborist, dude how much money does it take to do it properly?


What's the point of your baseless attack? I may not like Claude on a personal level based on our interactions 10 years ago, but I'd bet my 401K account that his crews aren't spiking trims.


----------



## lumberjach (Dec 28, 2005)

I can vouch for this having worked for the company. Claude will not allow trimming with hooks! He is an outstanding arborist. His contracts are with the elite. His customers know better. He is not a millionaire because he is a redneck tree service.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 28, 2005)

skwerl said:


> ... but I'd bet that his crews aren't spiking trims.



what does this mean, in non professional lingo?


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 28, 2005)

lumberjach said:


> Claude will not allow trimming with hooks!



Could you explain this? Thanks


----------



## lumberjach (Dec 28, 2005)

No Spikes


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 28, 2005)

Freakingstang said:


> what does this mean, in non professional lingo?



Freakingstang, when we refer to trimming with spikes or hooks, the referral is to a device that is strapped to the leg and has a spike at the bottom. 

http://www.wtsherrill.com/iwwidb.pvx?;multi_item_submit

http://www.wtsherrill.com/iwwidb.pvx?;multi_item_submit

The International Society of Arboriculture frowns upon using spikes or gaffs (another word for them) to enter trees for trimming.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 28, 2005)

vharrison2 said:


> Freakingstang, when we refer to trimming with spikes or hooks, the referral is to a device that is strapped to the leg and has a spike at the bottom.
> 
> http://www.wtsherrill.com/iwwidb.pvx?;multi_item_submit
> 
> ...




Thanks, I know what spikes are, have used them for topping trees, but never realized it was looked down upon for trimming purposes. Thanks

Steve


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 28, 2005)

You are joking, right?

Wonder why those links are not working?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 29, 2005)

The short answer is, because Sherrill's has a lame website.


----------



## stihlatit (Dec 29, 2005)

Try tyhe url belowit works.

http://www.wtsherrill.com/


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 29, 2005)

vharrison2 said:


> You are joking, right?
> 
> Wonder why those links are not working?



no, not joking. Haven't been in the tree business since 98', and it was a small town hack of a tree business operation. I never used them for trimming, as that was what the cherry picker was for, just for removing the tops before downing the tree. I thank you for the answer, though


Steve


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Freakingstang said:


> no, not joking. Haven't been in the tree business since 98', and it was a small town hack of a tree business operation. I never used them for trimming, as that was what the cherry picker was for, just for removing the tops before downing the tree. I thank you for the answer, though
> 
> 
> Steve



Steve, glad to hear the topping was done as part of a removal. How come you got out of the buisness?


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 29, 2005)

I used to work summers for them in high school. I graduated in 98 and worked there through that summer. Went off to college and always had a steady "part time" job while in school. I ended up with a 2nd shift job at a manufacturing plant in my hometown (because of hours and class schedule). 

It was at Rayco MFG....They build stump cutters, forestry removal equip and small dozers. After two years of school, I decided to take a brake. I continued to work there and successfully assembled every piece of equipment they offered for sale. 

I got tired of the factory job and am now a deisel tech for a global emergancy rental company. I learned most of my deisel skills from rayco and it evolved where I am at now, I work on all kinds of stuff from large generators to commercial A/C units, to entertainment, temp power, etc. We rent backup generators to people like ESPN, the olympics, concerts, etc. It is fun an challenging, but I actaully miss the tree business.

Been cutting firewood since I was about 10, so does that count still being in the business?


----------



## xtremetrees (Dec 30, 2005)

NoVo-
Rock and roll dude. I must say your one of the few. My hat is off to you.
Its quiet uncommon to know this many folks are working without them.

There are very few who hold to the high morals as others do on this site.


----------

